# I'm really really broke but i want my cello!



## Beethovensheadphone

hey guys! ready for a little bit of drama? =)

i would really like to buy a cello, but i'm willing to spend very little money for it... 
i know that the cheapest a cello gets the poorer it will sound etc...
but since i am a beginner i am willing to take that "risk".. i believe a cheap cello will still help me on my journey.. at least in the beginning. am i wrong?

well my question is... does anyone know where i can buy a "decent-cheap" cello?

i miss playing this instrument.. i had lessons for almost a year but i had to stop =(
anyways...
thanks in advance for you guys time and help!


----------



## symphonicrevolution

Well, would it be possible for you to rent at first and then save up to buy a cello? A decent cello is going to cost quite a bit depending on what sort of quality you want, so I would almost suggest that you try to rent first. However, I have heard great things about this website: http://www.cellos2go.com/ if you are still looking for a place to buy one.


----------



## SuperTonic

Assuming you live in or near a decent sized city, you might want to try the classified section of your local paper. Craigslist.org is another good site if you happen to live near a city that has a page.

Sometimes you might get lucky and find a decent instrument for a decent price. You definitely will want to give any instrument a close inspection for any defects, and also play it to make sure it 'feels' right to you.


----------



## leevshan

Same here 
musical instruments are way too expensive these days.


----------



## Head_case

Beethovensheadphone said:


> hey guys! ready for a little bit of drama? =)
> 
> i would really like to buy a cello, but i'm willing to spend very little money for it...
> i know that the cheapest a cello gets the poorer it will sound etc...
> but since i am a beginner i am willing to take that "risk".. i believe a cheap cello will still help me on my journey.. at least in the beginning. am i wrong?
> 
> well my question is... does anyone know where i can buy a "decent-cheap" cello?
> 
> i miss playing this instrument.. i had lessons for almost a year but i had to stop =(
> anyways...
> thanks in advance for you guys time and help!


With musical instruments, for the discerning player there is a real relationship between the price you pay and the kind of instrument you get.

That still shouldn't put you off though. Most students in your position end up buying a second-hand one (just get someone senior in the field to check it out for you). You can save about half the cost compared to a new student one.

There are some interesting cellos from China - this has been the major boom area of manufacturing. Contrary to common prejudice, there are some excellent value for quality cellos made from China. You may need to check out some of the dedicated string forums to find out. Quality control is still not as tight as what you would expect with a known standard, but if you have a local stockist, it's worthwhile checking out some of their imported cellos from China.

The other option is to go for a size smaller than 4/4 which makes it cheaper. If you are a small person you can get away with it. Otherwise, that might be too serious a compromise.

A cheap cello isn't good enough to help you and it's not worthwhile selling your left testicle just to make it happen. You need a good value for quality cello, even if you have to buy used. Do some internet research and you'll be surprised at what's on the market now!


----------



## Argus

Head_case said:


> With musical instruments, for the discerning player there is a real relationship between the price you pay and the kind of instrument you get.
> 
> That still shouldn't put you off though. Most students in your position end up buying a second-hand one (just get someone senior in the field to check it out for you). You can save about half the cost compared to a new student one.
> 
> There are some interesting cellos from China - this has been the major boom area of manufacturing. Contrary to common prejudice, there are some excellent value for quality cellos made from China. You may need to check out some of the dedicated string forums to find out. Quality control is still not as tight as what you would expect with a known standard, but if you have a local stockist, it's worthwhile checking out some of their imported cellos from China.
> 
> The other option is to go for a size smaller than 4/4 which makes it cheaper. If you are a small person you can get away with it. Otherwise, that might be too serious a compromise.
> 
> A cheap cello isn't good enough to help you and it's not worthwhile selling your left testicle just to make it happen. You need a good value for quality cello, even if you have to buy used. Do some internet research and you'll be surprised at what's on the market now!


I ******* hate my left testicle.


----------



## Bbarbara

The problem with a cheap 'cello, like any inexpensive student instrument, is that the instrument is so impossibly difficult to tune and play. Because a cheap 'cello is so much larger than a violin, the difficulties are magnified. You're not just paying for the sound when you purchase an entry-level instrument. It's a shame that students have to put up with cumbersome mechanics. Maybe this need for stamina actually weeds out the "sissies." Ha.


----------

